# Single lesbian going alone.. Anyone else in a similar boat?



## Onmyown (Jan 8, 2015)

My partner and I split after our last ivf cycle. I am now on my own but determined to be a mother! I have the support of my amazing family and have no problems being a single parent at all because I have a strong network of support around me. I wondered if anyone else is in a similar position to me?


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Just to say good luck and good for you for going for it. One of my single friends was in a similar position to you and her relationship broke down after a few failed treatments, she is now also pregnant and she also has lots of support behind her too. All the best to you! x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Onmyown,
I am a solo mum and I am a member of the Donor Conception Network who have probably 600 single women members including single lesbians.  Take a look at their website and if you join you can link in with local groups and other single lesbian contacts.

I joined some years ago when I was trying for a baby and my children are now 9 years old!  It is definitely a way to link up with others as it can be really lonely if you don't know anyone else going through this alone.  It is also a way for my children to meet up with other donor conceived children with single mums which is important to them as we don't know many where we live.
Hopefully there may also be a chance to link up with others via Fertility Friends.
Wishing you lots of luck,
Daisy xxxx


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
Just wanted to post to send you the very best of luck for your future plans. Go for it!! xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I am one of the increasing solo mummies by choice! 
Not a lesbian, but a woman 😉  and cannot begin to describe how wonderful being a mummy is 😃 It was my best life decision!


----------

